# EPSON 1500w / 1430 error HELP! Help! Help!



## dimidino (Feb 19, 2020)

Hello! Im not sure if the question is on the right place, but I'm actually desperate .. the my DTG assembled by 1500w have error :

0x0A CR LOAD POSITION excess load error. CR encoder failure. CR motor failure. 
Carriage overload. Tooth skip or importer tension of the timing belt. 
Cable or FFC disconnection

..and the 2 flashing lights after making the waste ink reset... what can be the solution? I'm sure that it has happened before of somebody... I will send video or photos... Thanks in advance!


----------

